# Gentoo architektur

## Lausbube

entweder bin ich zu doof für ein download oder ich finde nicht die richtige Architektur für mein alten Laptop.   :Sad:   Ihr müsst wissen, ich habe kaum Erfahrung mit Linux und habe einen Armada500, wo ich Gentoo zum laufen bringen will. Ich glaube, dass es eine Herausforderung für mich ist und ich auch Linux zu verstehen zu lernen. Wer kann mir weiter helfen. Ich möchte nicht schon vor der Instal scheitern.

schöne Linuxzeit

Lausbube

----------

## desultory

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Deutsches Forum (German).

----------

## Mr_Maniac

@Lausbube: Hallo erst mal! Willkommen im Forum  :Smile: 

Es wäre sehr hilfreich, wenn du uns einige Details über dein Notebook nennen würdest. Am wichtigsten bei deiner Frage wäre natürlich die von dir erfragte Architektur.

Ich nehme einfach mal ganz forsch an, dass es sich um ein x86-Gerät handelt und nicht etwa um einen Alpha oder PPC oder sonstiges...

Somit sollte das generelle "x86"-Stage eventuell deinen Anforderungen entsprechen.

Da es momentan spät ist, google ich erst gar nicht nach deinem Armada500  :Wink: 

Habe nur mal oberflächlich geschaut und es scheint ein Compaq-Gerät zu sein.

Eines möchte ich jedoch noch anmerken: Es ist ratsam, entweder schon etwas Linux-Erfahrung zu haben ODER genug Geduld sowie Lern- und Lese-Bereitschaft mitzubringen, wenn du dich mit Gentoo beschäftigen willst. Gentoo ist nämlich - trotz der guten Dokumentation - IMHO nicht gerade ein "Einsteiger-Linux". Wenn du erst mal "reinschnuppern" möchtest, empfehle ich dir erst mal "normale" Distributionen (SuSE, Red Hat, Debian/*buntu, Knoppix etc.).

Aber wie gesagt: Wenn du entsprechend neugierig und lernbereit, ja vielleicht sogar "ehrgeizig" genug bist, kannst du es natürlich trotzdem gerne mit Gentoo versuchen  :Smile: 

Außer dem Forum gibt es natürlich noch andere, gute Anlaufstellen für Gentoo-Fragen/Probleme:

Das Gentoo-Handbuch: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/

Generell Gentoo-Dokumentationen: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/

Das Gentoo-Wiki (englisch): http://gentoo-wiki.com/Main_Page

Sowie eine Art Online-Verzeichnis des Portage-Trees: http://gentoo-portage.com/

----------

## UTgamer

Gut du hast Interresse an einem der freiesten Distributionen überhaupt.

Mr_Maniac meint es nur gut mit dir.

Sind die Angaben in diesem Dokument richtig?

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bc/docs/support/UCR/SupportManual/TPM_11qy-0200a-wwen/TPM_11qy-0200a-wwen.pdf

 *Quote:*   

> 366- or 400-MHz Intel Mobile Pentium II Processor
> 
>  450-, 500-, or 600-MHz Intel Mobile Pentium III Processor

 

Wenn das deine HW ist, wünsche ich dir das du einiges an Geduld mitbringen kannst.

Gentoo kompiliert 98% seines SW Angebotes aus den Quellen. D.h. stundenlanges Compilieren und bei der Erstinstallation ein tagelanges Compilieren steht erstmal für dich an.

Wenn du es wirklich wagen willst auf dieser antiken HW, dann nimm als Desktop weder KDE noch Gnome, sondern höchstens Xfce4 oder noch etwas minimalistischeres als grafische Oberfläche wie z.B. Fluxbox und Kollegen.

Als Diensteserver ohne Grafik lohnt sich dieser Laptop allerdings eher (Datei, Firewall,...Server).

Deine Architektur wäre x86.

Viel Geduld wünsche ich, 

wärst aber nicht der erste und einzige wir haben hier welche die mit noch kleinerer HW-Ausstattung es auch durchgezogen haben.

PS:

Hier die Seite von HP für deine HW, falls noch jemand nach Details suchen will:

HP Support

edit: Link zu HP auf lesbare Größe geschrumpft --think4urs11

----------

## Lausbube

Hallo nochmal!

Ich finde es toll, dass ihr so schnell geantwortet habt und mir helfen wollt  :Laughing: 

Ich habe eigentlich schon länger Linux. Jedoch hatte es sich bisher als erstes SUSE, danach Ubunto und nun Debian gehandelt. Mich interressiert mich mehr (süchtig und sehr sehr Neugirig und sehr kreativ) von Linux. Ein guter Bekannter hatte mich auf Gentoo aufmerksam gemacht, weil mich das standartmäßige langweilt.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Es handelt sich um einen Compaq E500, 900MHz Pentium3, 256 MByte PC100-SDRAM Arbeitsspeicher, 8fach-DVD-ROM-Laufwerk,. Nur dies gibt mir auch keinen Aufschluss, welche Architektur ich benötige. Ich habe schon eine Gentoo Linux 7007.0 LiveCD x86 ausbrobiert. Jedoch gab es Seitenweise Errors und zum Schluß war nur noch panik kernel da gestanden.

Also denke ich, dass ich mit dem x86 falsch liege. Ich war nur neugierig. Klar brauche ich das minimal System. Nur ich muß vorher die Architektur herausfinden. Woher bekomme ich die Info? Ich glaube nicht, dass ihr alle ausbrobiert habt.  :Wink: 

----------

## Dragonix

Doch... x86 is richtig.

Evtl nicht erkannte Hardware, ...

Was für fehler sinds denn?

----------

## musv

 *Lausbube wrote:*   

> weil mich das standardmäßige langweilt...
> 
> Es handelt sich um ... Pentium3, ... Nur dies gibt mir auch keinen Aufschluss, welche Architektur ich benötige...
> 
> Also denke ich, dass ich mit dem x86 falsch liege. 

 

Also wenn ein Pentium3 kein x86 ist, dann freß ich'n Besen oder 2 oder 3.

Mit 256 mb Ram wirst du nicht viel Freude haben. Da kannst du schon mal ein paar Tage einrechnen, bevor du ein brauchbares System hast. Und auch dann würde ich an Deiner Stelle eventuell Abstand von großen Desktop-Environments halten.

Mit Deiner Fehlerbeschreibung kann man nicht zu 100% genau sagen, wo es jetzt exakt gehakt hat. Vielleicht könntest du die Fehler mal etwas genauer beschreiben (also z.B. Fehlermeldung abtippen oder Screenshot mit Digicam).

----------

## borsdel

mmh, ein e500. davon habe ich lange geträumt, sogar erwägt in zu zeiten von banias und dothan mir noch eins zu holen. das ding hat einfach klasse. nicht so teuer wie ein thinkpad, aber ebenso robust und stylish.

ansonsten, auf so einer kiste habe ich bereits gentoo installiert, die hardware wird vollständig unterstützt.

deswegen wegen den fehlern: genaue fehlermeldung! evtl ist es auch ein hardwaredefekt.

ansonsten: mehr speicher ist nett und gut, wenn nicht distcc benutzen (kann ich sowieso empfehlen, um nicht tage zu warten) und du kannst auch so (-bild/video/usw-bearbeitung) mit verzicht auf gnome, kde vernünftig mit werkeln.

@lausbube: wenn ich fragen darf, wo kommst du her? de?

mfg borsdel

ps http://gentoo-wiki.com/ ist ganz nett für gewisse sache

----------

## Lausbube

Ich bin in Salmannskirchen (bei Erding)

Der Error kommt "No space left on divice" und dies in sämtlichen Variationen. Ebenso Kernel panic - not syncing : Attempted to kill init!

Mein Problem ist, ich kann kaum englisch.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## borsdel

@lausbube: ich fragte nur deshalb, wo du herkommst, weil ich die vermutung hatte, du stammst aus einer gegend der weniger unterstützten sprache zb irgendwas richtung osteuropa. (wegen der post-verschiebung, deiner ausdrucksweise usw. aber fühle dich bitte nicht gekränkt sonstiges! wir wollen hier probleme klären  :Smile: )

 *Quote:*   

> No space left on device

  heißt, dass du keinen platz mehr auf deiner partition hast, deswegen kann auch das dateisystem nicht mehr syncronisiert werden.

poste mal bitte ein 

```
fdisk -l
```

 als root.

mfg borsdel

----------

## musv

 *Lausbube wrote:*   

> Der Error kommt "No space left on divice" 

 

Kleiner Schuß ins Blaue:

Versuchst du manchmal Gentoo auf der LiveCD zu installieren?

----------

## Lausbube

klar! das versuche ich doch schon die ganze Zeit. Weil ich wissen wollte, ob Gento 2007.0 überhaupt mein Laptop verträgt. Doch da kommt schon der Error. Im Moment habe ich da immernoch Debian Etch drauf. Jedoch will ich dort Gentoo versuchen.

----------

## Ampheus

Dann wäre das was für dich. Damit arbeitest du auf "Gentoo-Weise" und kannst uns dann auch mehr über die Fehler sagen.

Die LiveCD hat zwar den installer, aber der ist noch nicht ausgereift(experimental), das heißt du solltest vielleicht einfach mal von Hand(nach Handbuch) ein minimal-system aufsetzen.

MfG Ampheus

----------

## UTgamer

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> Dann wäre das was für dich. Damit arbeitest du auf "Gentoo-Weise" und kannst uns dann auch mehr über die Fehler sagen.
> 
> Die LiveCD hat zwar den installer, aber der ist noch nicht ausgereift(experimental), das heißt du solltest vielleicht einfach mal von Hand(nach Handbuch) ein minimal-system aufsetzen.
> 
> MfG Ampheus

 

Nein, er braucht die deutschen Handbücher  :Wink: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml

^^

Dies sind die Deutschen, hatte Mr. Maniak aber auch bereits gepostet.

Es gibt aber auch noch eine alternative deutsche Adresse an deutscher Doku:

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/

Die Versionsstände der Handbücher sind manchmal unterschiedlich, daher findet sich dort auch schonmal etwas mehr oder weniger brauchbares an Doku.

----------

## Mr_Maniac

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Dies sind die Deutschen, hatte Mr. Maniak aber auch bereits gepostet.

 

Waaaahhh! Was tust du mir an?   :Laughing: 

Mr_Maniac  :Wink:  Mr. Maniac lasse ich mir auch noch gefallen und NUR Maniac geht auch  :Wink: 

Okay... Spaß beiseite (so schlimm ist das dann doch nicht  :Wink:  )

Kommt das Kernel-Panic schon beim booten der LiveCD? Dann könnte man evtl. ein paar kernel-parameter wie noacpi/noapic oder ähnliches ausprobieren...

Man kann Gentoo übrigens auch von anderen Distributionen/LiveCDs installieren... Natürlich nicht von einer Distribution aus, die man mit Gentoo "überschreiben" will  :Wink: 

----------

## Lausbube

Also muß ich mir das Minimalsystem saugen?

http://torrents.gentoo.org/

oder kann ich es unter Knopix in einer Konsole beginnen?

----------

## Lausbube

Übrigens, ihr seit ein cooler lustiger Haufen.  :Laughing: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Lausbube wrote:*   

> Also muß ich mir das Minimalsystem saugen?
> 
> http://torrents.gentoo.org/
> 
> oder kann ich es unter Knopix in einer Konsole beginnen?

 

Wenn du Gentoo auf deinem System installieren willst, dann lies und befolge einfach die Anweisungen im Gentoo Handbuch:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1

Wenn du Gentoo nur mal ausprobieren willst, dann spiel mit Knoppix rum. KDE ist KDE ob nun unter Knoppix, SuSE, Debian, Gentoo oder was auch immer...

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## UTgamer

 *Mr_Maniac wrote:*   

>  *UTgamer wrote:*   Dies sind die Deutschen, hatte Mr. Maniak aber auch bereits gepostet. 
> 
> Waaaahhh! Was tust du mir an?  
> 
> Mr_Maniac  Mr. Maniac lasse ich mir auch noch gefallen und NUR Maniac geht auch 
> ...

 

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## nikaya

 *Lausbube wrote:*   

> 
> 
> oder kann ich es unter Knopix in einer Konsole beginnen?

 

Bei der Gentoo-Cd geht es nur darum eine Umgebung zu schaffen für die Installation.Dieses geht auch mit Knoppix optimal.Du solltest nur beachten dass bei Knoppix der Mountpunkt /mnt/gentoo noch nicht existiert falls die Installationsanleitung 1:1 angewandt wird.Dieser kann einfach mit "mkdir /mnt/gentoo" erzeugt werden.Kannst Dir natürlich auch einen anderen ausdenken.

Alles nötige wird dann im Laufe der Installation aus dem Internet geladen.

----------

## Lausbube

Also ich versuche mal mein Glück und halte euch auf dem laufenden. Ich habe zwar nicht immer Zeit, weil ich sehr konfuse Arbeitszeiten habe   :Rolling Eyes:  , jedoch gebe ich wie immer mein bestes.

Schöne Linuxzeit

Lausbube  :Wink: 

----------

